

Petition Apple To Make A Conflict-Free Device - supjeff
https://www.change.org/petitions/ceo-of-apple-inc-make-a-conflict-free-product-that-includes-minerals-from-eastern-congo

======
gte910h
It is incredibly difficult to detect the source of many minerals. While some
have markers that indicate their origin (Especially if sold unrefined), once
refined, many are indistinguishable from conflict free versions.

In that latter case, avoiding conflict free items is very difficult if not
impossible, as the commodity is simple shipped to a different region and sold
via middlemen.

